# Bad news



## AaronOnTheRoad (Jul 30, 2017)

So, I'm on my hitchhiking trip across the united States and last night. I get a text saying my dad has stomach cancer. It blew my mind like no other, I texted him and asked but he didn't answer, my sister said he didn't want me to come home just because i've been planning this trip all summer. It's just a big shock that the only parent that took care of me is really sick.


----------



## Tude (Jul 30, 2017)

Very sorry to hear but really - you only have one set of parents, grandparents etc. My dad is long past and my mom just passed and my siblings are embittered bitey things predisposed to he said she said. So I'm off by myself. Talk to Dad and decide on your course. <3


----------



## AlwaysLost (Jul 30, 2017)

AaronOnTheRoad said:


> So, I'm on my hitchhiking trip across the united States and last night. I get a text saying my dad has stomach cancer. It blew my mind like no other, I texted him and asked but he didn't answer, my sister said he didn't want me to come home just because i've been planning this trip all summer. It's just a big shock that the only parent that took care of me is really sick.



I'm so sorry man.


----------



## AaronOnTheRoad (Jul 30, 2017)

Thanks guys, he wants me to finish my trip so that's what imma do.


----------



## Notmyname (Jul 30, 2017)

Make sure to talk to him on the phone everyday. If it sounds like his health is going downhill get home and see him. I'm sure it will lift his spirits to hear from you everyday on your trip.


----------

